# I'm rained in !!!!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It has hardly stopped raining since my return to Spain on new years day and it had apparently rained all over christmas here!! Well it was torrential all night long last night and this morning, the dry river bed at the bottom of my garden is now a raging torrent and has flooded across our lane and we're trapped!!! The electricity keeps flickering, so I suspect this may be my last post for a while - AND more importantly, I've run out of cigarettes and we've hardly any food left in the house!! EEEEKKK!!!!!!

Welcome to Sunny Spain NOT!!!!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Same for my daughter Jo, she has told me she can't get out for her walk as the rain is so hard, but on Christmas day the kids had on shorts and teeshirts.. is it just me but I always made my children dress up for christmas day?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Same for my daughter Jo, she has told me she can't get out for her walk as the rain is so hard, but on Christmas day the kids had on shorts and teeshirts.. is it just me but I always made my children dress up for christmas day?



Mine where their PJs when opening present, but yes when they were small I always made sure they wore something suitably festive and smart (for those grandmas who liked to see them in their finery lol). As they've got older and have been receiving clothes for christmas, they tend to put those on for the rest of the day!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the scariest drive to school this morning on the motorway to Torremolinos. The thunder and lightening was bad enough, but the sheer deluge of rain made it impossible to drive above 50km/h, and even then I was close to pulling in to the Repsol garage to sit it out. I always find that the worst weather hits exactly when I am doing the school run. It used to happen in the UK too.Now I am back in the house, mopping up the downstairs bedroom which has flooded through the floor. It did it over Christmas because of the sheer volume of rain. Not fun. As this is my first winter in Spain, I guess I probably feel more surprised by this weather than the seasoned expats?? 

Still, my OH flew back to the UK Tuesday and got diverted from Gatwick to Bristol, was kept hanging around the terminal half the night before being put in a hotel and had to get a train into London through all that snow. He is due back for the weekend, but to be honest, we think it might be better for him to stay put now that he has got there. Its looking like more ice and snow over there, and he could end up being in the same position (or worse) when he tries to fly back again on Sunday. 

Happy Days!


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nearly 3 weeks holiday with just 2 sunny days! Still raining!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I had the scariest drive to school this morning on the motorway to Torremolinos. The thunder and lightening was bad enough, but the sheer deluge of rain made it impossible to drive above 50km/h, and even then I was close to pulling in to the Repsol garage to sit it out. I always find that the worst weather hits exactly when I am doing the school run. It used to happen in the UK too.Now I am back in the house, mopping up the downstairs bedroom which has flooded through the floor. It did it over Christmas because of the sheer volume of rain. Not fun. As this is my first winter in Spain, I guess I probably feel more surprised by this weather than the seasoned expats??
> 
> Still, my OH flew back to the UK Tuesday and got diverted from Gatwick to Bristol, was kept hanging around the terminal half the night before being put in a hotel and had to get a train into London through all that snow. He is due back for the weekend, but to be honest, we think it might be better for him to stay put now that he has got there. Its looking like more ice and snow over there, and he could end up being in the same position (or worse) when he tries to fly back again on Sunday.
> 
> Happy Days!


Mines due back to Spain on Saturday, so we're watching Gatwick carefully!! Its quite amusing, cos he's snowed in in the UK house and cant get to work and I'm rained in here!!

I was surprised by the weather last winter, our first winter - I couldnt believe how cold it got, scraping ice off my windscreen was a real shock. This year hasnt been so cold - YET!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Jo...if things don't improve would you like us to drive up to Alhaurin in our trusty LandRover with emergency supplies of cigarettes and gin
It's been raining heavily here and I was woken up this morning by a vivid red flash across my closed eyeballs followed by a tremendous earth-shaking clap of thunder. Car alarms were set off, dogs barked. It must have been a strike nearby.
We managed to get OLA out for a two-hour walk on the deserted beach but it's clouding over again.
I used to hate our LR but I've grown to love it and we're thinking of giving it a name.  No doubt about it, it goes where others fear to drive. To get to our beach you can either drive about 5 km to the nearest cambio de sentido or drive across what is now a ragingt torrent of a usually dry rio. We watched people in 'normal' cars drive up, take one look and turn back but we just sailed through what must have been well over half a metre of rushing muddy water.
Don't know what we'd do without the trusty Disco.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Hey Jo...if things don't improve would you like us to drive up to Alhaurin in our trusty LandRover with emergency supplies of cigarettes and gin
> It's been raining heavily here and I was woken up this morning by a vivid red flash across my closed eyeballs followed by a tremendous earth-shaking clap of thunder. Car alarms were set off, dogs barked. It must have been a strike nearby.
> We managed to get OLA out for a two-hour walk on the deserted beach but it's clouding over again.
> I used to hate our LR but I've grown to love it and we're thinking of giving it a name.  No doubt about it, it goes where others fear to drive. To get to our beach you can either drive about 5 km to the nearest cambio de sentido or drive across what is now a ragingt torrent of a usually dry rio. We watched people in 'normal' cars drive up, take one look and turn back but we just sailed through what must have been well over half a metre of rushing muddy water.
> Don't know what we'd do without the trusty Disco.



Well the "river" across our lane has gone down a bit so I've just risked it (its amazing what the need for a packet of ciggies will make me do lol). Quite frightening tho. I decided to wizz thru it at speed, but I hadnt taken into account that it would be slippery underneath. But I made it and I'm glad I didnt do it when it was even deeper cos I think I'd have been in trouble. Its quite bad around our village. The shortcut into Alhaurin de la Torre is blocked by a big heap of mud, mudslides everywhere, cars in ditches and diggers building up embankments. Anyway, alls well for me now, I've been to the "estanca" and Mercadona. I may go and get another gas bottle in a mo - just in case!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> (its amazing what the need for a packet of ciggies will make me do lol).
> Jo xxxx


Oh, I know that only too well
You do need to be really careful in this weather if you don't have a 4x4, though. Do you have to do the school run this p.m.?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, I know that only too well
> You do need to be really careful in this weather if you don't have a 4x4, though. Do you have to do the school run this p.m.?


Fortunately not. It was when I was driving Ruby to school at 7.45am that I saw this huge river at the bottom of the lane and had to reverse back to the house! It was still dark and tipping it down so I didnt think it was a good idea to even attempt it. So she's having a day off and loving it!!!! My son doesnt go back until Monday!!!!!!

I'm quite proud of my little citroen tho - bless it, its bravely driven thru water, mud, potholes, slid in and out of ditches.... and I dont treat it aprticularly well  :clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Fortunately not. It was when I was driving Ruby to school at 7.45am that I saw this huge river at the bottom of the lane and had to reverse back to the house! It was still dark and tipping it down so I didnt think it was a good idea to even attempt it. So she's having a day off and loving it!!!! My son doesnt go back until Monday!!!!!!
> 
> I'm quite proud of my little citroen tho - bless it, its bravely driven thru water, mud, potholes, slid in and out of ditches.... and I dont treat it aprticularly well  :clap2:
> 
> ...


jo becareful about driving across flooded fords. My husbands cousin got washed down river when crossing a flooded ford in the Uk and was drowned. He used that same crossing for years but misjudged how deep it was that one time and paid for it with his life PLEASE do not take any silly chances.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> jo becareful about driving across flooded fords. My husbands cousin got washed down river when crossing a flooded ford in the Uk and was drowned. He used that same crossing for years but misjudged how deep it was that one time and paid for it with his life PLEASE do not take and silly chances.


Thanks Veronica, dont worry I'm not going out again for a few days now - well obviously if it dries up I will!! I need nothing from the outside world now, plenty of ciggies, dog food, drink, food, so we're stocked up - well maybe we should have a spare gas bottle, but its just started raining here again, so I'll not bother lol


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Fortunately not. It was when I was driving Ruby to school at 7.45am that I saw this huge river at the bottom of the lane and had to reverse back to the house! It was still dark and tipping it down so I didnt think it was a good idea to even attempt it. So she's having a day off and loving it!!!! My son doesnt go back until Monday!!!!!!
> 
> I'm quite proud of my little citroen tho - bless it, its bravely driven thru water, mud, potholes, slid in and out of ditches.... and I dont treat it aprticularly well  :clap2:
> 
> ...


if you walk to the end of our road, you can actually see the instituto my dd goes to, but on more than one occaision recently she's been rained in - the rain comes down off the mountain & turns our street into a raging river!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Guess what!! I've just seen a little snow here - for the first time in yonks!! OK, it's raining cats and dogs, but suddenly the wind got up and we had a little snow shower. Of course, it's not settling - but one can dream!! We've been watching the UK news v carefully as my parents are due to fly back to the SE next week - nice to look at, but absolute mayhem. 

Stay safe, Jo!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good grief, you are really suffering in the deep south this year, aren't you??
I've just got back from 12 days in Bilbao where there was the typical fine drizzle, but it wasn't really cold and rainy until today. 
On the journey back there were the usual dire warnings on the radio of snow all over the place, and we did have snow coming over the mountains in Somosierra, but they always have snow ploughs there, and there really wasn't too much snow around.
And here we are, home again, with not a snowflake or drop of rain in sight - YET!!
Take care all of you down there!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good grief, you are really suffering in the deep south this year, aren't you??
> I've just got back from 12 days in Bilbao where there was the typical fine drizzle, but it wasn't really cold and rainy until today.
> On the journey back there were the usual dire warnings on the radio of snow all over the place, and we did have snow coming over the mountains in Somosierra, but they always have snow ploughs there, and there really wasn't too much snow around.
> And here we are, home again, with not a snowflake or drop of rain in sight - YET!!
> Take care all of you down there!!



Lovely to see you back PW, I hope you had a lovely time!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Lovely to see you back PW, I hope you had a lovely time!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, very nice to be home although delicious food in Bilbao cooked by my 83 year old MIL to approx 5 star hotel standard - every day!!
Drawback - surrounded by inlaws every which way!!


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hi all my children came over from the uk for xmas and new year, they where SWIMING IN THE POOL on 28th of december can you believe that, rained all day yesterday and overnight has stopped now, sun due later and then ok for a week watched all the weather for spain and uk a hard winter for all every where, well except here think we have been very very lucky. 

I would have swam through the water for ciggies though lol hope the weather gets better for all of you xxxx


----------

